# First diarrhea now constipated??



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much just yet. Make sure he's well hydrated and getting exercise. Eventually he will poop. His system is in recovery mode from the diarrhea. It takes time.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Blondie said:


> I wouldn't worry too much just yet. Make sure he's well hydrated and getting exercise. Eventually he will poop. His system is in recovery mode from the diarrhea. It takes time.


Right, he's probably empty.


----------

